# begonias?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

are these ok for the vivarium? id appreciate any advice.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, I use strawberry begonias a lot. Other types to a lesser degree. 
Ed


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I use saxifraga's, rex's, etc....

Most do well. I have a hard time keeping my rex's in check since they grow so well in my viv's.

Justin


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Begonia thelmae is an epiphytic, vining begonia. It grows like a weed in many different types of lighting, is easy to propagate and is beautiful. It's too bad you do not live near me, I have cuttings on a weekly basis.

Try Harry at Cloud Jungle.

David


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

*begonias*

all of the hybrids with bog plants in thier ancestory will work great. also almost all of the small leaf vining types will thrive. beaware that they are all rapid growers, and can get out of hand if they trive.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a small leaf vining variety (Begonia sp. Lita, Ecuador) and boy does it grow! The original plant didn't far well in shipping (sphagnum moss squished it when the box was turned over or something) and lost all but 3 leaves on 2 nodes! I thought it was a goner  

3 months later the plant is absolutely taking over the container I have it in to propagate (little gladware container). I'm already taking cuttings off it. It makes a great trailer and is just an awsome little plant.


----------

